
Windows Terminal 1910 Release - nailer
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-1910-release/
======
nailer
Have been using this as a daily driver for nearly a year now - if you're on
Putty it's time to upgrade (Windows comes with OpenSSH now).

It's pretty solid, fast as you'd expect. Main thing for me in this release is
better contrast between active/passive tabs.

